# mother dog's sore nipples....



## CalamityJane (Mar 16, 2008)

OK, I don't KNOW that they are sore, but they look like they would be!

My question involves the stray Pyrenees that came to our place and then had babies in the barn. They are six weeks old. (I don't know how to do links, but I have a few other posts about this, if you are interested)

The mom is in the process of weaning them, and we have been feeding them for about 3 weeks now. (started out with thin "puppy soup", then soft and moistened, now dry puppy chow for the past few days) There are nine pups, and mom's bags/nipples are looking pretty raw, even bleeding in some places. The blood is not coming from the nipples but on the bags, I imagine where they have scratched or used their teeth.

Is there something we can put on this to help? Or is that a no-no until they have completely stopped nursing? Our vet is coming out day after tomorrow to do their six-week stuff, but I hated to wait until then, if I could get some info today.

Thanks.
CJ


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Okay first of all since they look sore, I would have a vet take a look at her to rule out mastitus. An infection in the teats can be very serious. The vet might have another recommendation as far as healing, but after ruling out the infection, simple vaseline will help with chapped areas. Bag balm is great, but she can not be nursing them at all. ( not sure if it is safe for puppies.)

Also you should be feeding the pups at least 3 times a day.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

If you want to give her a break, you can try putting a t-shirt on her. Have you trimmed the pup's nails? At the suggestion of my vet, I once tried using human nipple balm with one of my girls, but she licked it all off and then vomited, so no more of that.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Yea- bag balm has enough of an odor, they usually do not lick it off. Putting a little t-shirt on her will also discourage the puppies from nursing. Only concern I have is the breed. You do not want mom to get too hot being a pyr.


----------



## CalamityJane (Mar 16, 2008)

> Also you should be feeding the pups at least 3 times a day.


Yes, we are feeding 3 times a day; should it be 4, you think? 

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate it.
CJ


----------

